

Are you a comparison geek - imcomparing
http://comparingstuff.posterous.com/are-you-a-comparison-geekhow-do-you-compare

======
imcomparing
As a side note, what sort of articles would you like to see what would really
add value for you (and are reasonably on topic)?

